# Turner Motorsport shop camera



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Something slightly interesting from their website - a link to their shop camera. It's on the lower right as you look at the motorsport page (linked in the next post by Chris)
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/index_racing.asp
They also have a showroom camera that has controls where you can move the camera around:
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/webcam2.asp


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Since there seems to be alot of action going on lately, I'll sticky this for the time being...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Chris330Ci said:


> *I'm gonna try something here. Supposed to update every minute... *


I'm not sure how often it actually updates, but when I check back every once in a while the picture does change.

Chris - looks like your link is updating


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

They moved the camera. Much cooler now.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

DannO said:


> *They moved the camera. Much cooler now. *


Agreed :thumbup:

I didn't realize how big their shop was.


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*New Shop*

This is the new shop according to Graham. The old shop is now primarily for the online store shipping and receiving.


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

If you guys ever want me to move the cam, let me know. Just post here. (ie: Don't email me with cam view requests)  

Doug
Turner Motorsport Inc.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> If you guys ever want me to move the cam, let me know. Just post here. (ie: Don't email me with cam view requests)
> Doug
> Turner Motorsport Inc.


Hi Doug - Welcome to the fest. 

Which one are you?


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm the guy that stayed home to keep the business up and running. I was on the TMS race crew for 5 seasons. 

I will be at the PR race in Octobler, and I always go to the Lime Rock race every year. I gave it up full time after the 2002 season, we used to close the business down mid-week, and we can't do that anymore. However, I may do a few more events next season.

Doug


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> I'm the guy that stayed home to keep the business up and running. I was on the TMS race crew for 5 seasons.
> I will be at the PR race in Octobler, and I always go to the Lime Rock race every year. I gave it up full time after the 2002 season, we used to close the business down mid-week, and we can't do that anymore. However, I may do a few more events next season.
> Doug


 :doh: DOH! Sorry about that. Did you see any of the pics in this thread:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40038

I was hoping to make it to PR. If not, I'm trying to find somebody here on the 'fest to be there as a correspondent (interested?)

If you go to more next year, make sure Laguna Seca is one of them :thumbup:


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> :doh: DOH! Sorry about that. Did you see any of the pics in this thread:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40038
> 
> ...


Yeah, I may do Laguna again. 
I did see that post, nice photos!
I just posted some more.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40299

Doug


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting those. Some really nice action shots! :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Sept. 29th -

Hmm . . . rebuilding the old one or building a new car for Frank Seldorff


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

I know this thread is pretty old but TMS has since updated their website to include a page on their performance facility.

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/service.shtml


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> I know this thread is pretty old but TMS has since updated their website to include a page on their performance facility.
> 
> http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/service.shtml


Thanks for the update - speaking of updates, Jan. 26th, 2004: Nice shot of the Grand Am cars with bimmerfest.com on the fenders. :thumbup: :bigpimp: Another nice looking livery.


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> Thanks for the update - speaking of updates, Jan. 26th, 2004: Nice shot of the Grand Am cars with bimmerfest.com on the fenders. :thumbup: :bigpimp: Another nice looking livery.


Yeah, I moved the camera to the race side of the shop on Saturday, took me 3 hours to string the 150' of LAN cable. The cars are leaving in a few hours, on their way to Daytona. We have some nasty weather to navigate through I guess. Wish us luck.

Doug
TMS


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> Yeah, I moved the camera to the race side of the shop on Saturday, took me 3 hours to string the 150' of LAN cable. The cars are leaving in a few hours, on their way to Daytona. We have some nasty weather to navigate through I guess. Wish us luck.
> 
> Doug
> TMS


Ouch, sorry to hear it was such a PITA. The shots of the cars are nice though, and we appreciate it. And the cars look great :bow:

Good luck on that drive - I heard a snow storm with bad road conditions has hit the Mid-Atlantic region. Hopefully it will be a safe trip for the crew - and good luck on Turner Motorsports Grand Am effort! :thumbup:


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Well the cars are gone, so I ran down and took some photos before they left. Here is an 800 x 533, there is a full size version (3072 x 2048) on our site if you want it at:

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/z_gac_95_full.jpg

Doug
TMS


----------



## TurnerMS (Sep 9, 2003)

Another one, good shot of the bimmerfest signage.

Full size version here:
http://www.turnermotorsport.com/z_gac_nose_full.jpg

Doug
TMS


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dugmar said:


> Well the cars are gone, so I ran down and took some photos before they left.
> Doug
> TMS


SSSSWWWWEEEEEEEEEEET!!! :bigpimp: :banana: :supdude:


----------

